# Glitter



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hate the stuff.

Always drops off Mrs Eastwood when she a passenger

An RS isn't supposed to be glittery FFS

:twisted:

Daz


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought you were gona put "Gary" lol

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I thought you were gona put "Gary" lol
> 
> J
> xx


Hes good with kids I hear............


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

*puke*

J
xx


----------

